# Crickets....



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

The Merckx forum seems pretty dead lately, Just crickets chirping. 

So.... Well I picked up a MX Leader frame that is sans fork. So I'm looking for one if anyone has an "extra". The frame according to Gita was built in 92-93 and was delivered in Europe. I'm hoping that Merckx can fill in more. Cool color scheme which I've not seen before. Red/yellow/metallic blue/ So as soon as I can find a fork I'll build it up. I'll be interested to see how it rides compared to the Colnago Master x Light. 

Seems the TT frame that I acquired was built 96-97. No other details from Gita, waiting for Merckx again...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

chirp chirp... chirp chirp...



CLudlow, did you find those vintage TdF coca cola water bottles you said you keep an eye out for me?

You have yet to post a pic of your Merckx in the Official gallery of E. Merckx thread.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

We had a discussion about finding steel forks on the Retro forum recently. You might want to look it up. Bottom line is that your best option is to search regularly on eBay and hope that one comes up for sale in your size. You also can buy a new steel fork from a custom bike shop, such as Waterford, or commit blasphemy and install a nice carbon fork with the correct rake such as Reynolds.

Old steel/chrome forks often come up for sale on eBay from cyclists who replace them with carbon. The problem is finding one your size, and finding an actual MX Leader fork would be like finding a needle in a haystack. If you want a chrome steel fork and don't care if it's a Merckx, the Gios fork sold by Excelsports.com is excellent quality, but I don't know if it's the correct rake. Another steel fork that looks eerily like an MX Leader is the one used on the Bareknuckle track/fixe frames but, again, I don't know if has the correct rake.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey kdub -- I've got some red Coca-Cola TDF bottles. I don't know if they're vintage or not. I bought them about 4 years ago. Maybe we can work out swap.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I just shoved a straight blade carbon fork on my Corsa after I bent the original and never looked back. I must be an oaf because they all feel pretty much the same to me.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Keep an eye on eBay, as everything comes up for sale sooner or later. I should know....

I'm one 28h front hub away from starting my Motorola MX Leader build. I've spent the past year tracking down a NOS 7402 DA gruppo, including a vintage set of Wolber profile 20rims that were bought off the Motorola truck back in '91 and have never been glued. If any of you happen to have a 28h front hub you're willing to part with shoot me a PM. 

I'll post pics as soon as I've had a chance to build it up, but I'm in no rush at this point. Hope the forum livens up a bit!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

tarwheel2

Here is a picture with the vintage coca cola water bottles. Do yours look like that? It's the old school style.. short size.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

kjmunc,

If you are that specific about your MX Leader being Team appropriate, you should/would have been interested in the decals I was offering on ebay. They were the "Motorola Cycling team" decals:


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, but Mike at Velographic decals hooked me up and I'm all set. Did you create those yourself?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*TDF bottles*



kdub said:


> tarwheel2
> 
> Here is a picture with the vintage coca cola water bottles. Do yours look like that? It's the old school style.. short size.


My TDF bottles are newer with wider mouths and more graphics on them. They do have Coca-Cola logos on one side and perhaps a TDF map on the other. Nice bottles but I prefer Polar Bottles that keep my drinks cooler here in the South and hold more fluids. Rarely ever use the TDF bottles except for short rides in cool weather.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, the newer TdF coke bottle is available online. The classic ones are impossible to find. Watching how these bottles were chucked away by the cyclists in the TdF all those years, I'd figure some of them would one days show up on ebay... But it hasn't been the case so far.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but Mike at Velographic decals hooked me up and I'm all set. Did you create those yourself?



yeah, I had a local graphic guy made those for me. 

Take a pic of your decals. I want to see how they are. Did you get your name made too?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

kdub said:


> yeah, I had a local graphic guy made those for me.
> 
> Take a pic of your decals. I want to see how they are. Did you get your name made too?


What shop did you use locally to make the decals??


----------

